# Why Does Nvidia create an account called Updatus User?



## machv (May 23, 2009)

Why Does Nvidia create an account called Updatus User? If it in fact actually does. And why is it only visible when applying parental controls to accounts? From what I read it is to do with their updates aspect, why do they need such hardcore methods to do that? And what else does this account allow NVIDIA to do on my system?
ty


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

I am assuming the account is created so that when you have nvidia do an auto update of the video card drivers, it doesnt need to get permission, it already has it.

I really doubt Nvidia is spying on you.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

haha


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I wasn't too worried about the spying thing just wondered why and what fer. That's all. and thankyou VictoriaiiCe for your comment it's so refreshing to see valuable input.


----------



## Jrw2550 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just an Idea MachV, but you could go ahead and delete the account from Computer management if it is bothering you. I doubt you are going to run into any problems, just perhaps need to manually update if Chrono is right about the reason for the account being installed.


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

OK ty


----------

